# Hope this works My first Fattie



## cheesy (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## cheesy (Feb 9, 2011)

still need to fine tune the text with the pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Did a sundried tomato, basil chicken sausage with oven roasted veggies and provolone in teh center.  Wrapped with thick cut pepper bacon.  Probably used more sausage than I needed and will be doing more soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks good nice job


----------



## rdknb (Feb 9, 2011)

great weave well done


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 9, 2011)

nice looking fattie you have there.. great job


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks great!!

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2011)

You did an excellent job! Looks like you've made a hundred of those!


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks great to me I think I would eat it LOL.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2011)

Great looking fattie congrats on your success


----------



## porked (Feb 10, 2011)

You're certainly doing better than me.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice job... Looks Great!


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds pretty yummy. Good looking results, too!

I would say your first fattie was a complete success!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man that looks like it will be awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 10, 2011)

It sure looks like you have the basics of smoking a fattie down. Looks awesome to me.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like winner to me!

I love the combo of stuffing you got there,and the weave was right on!

Check this out, if you hav'nt already

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fattie-piston


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 10, 2011)

looking like a pro to me with that weave


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks good I will be making one of those


----------



## chef willie (Feb 11, 2011)

looks awesome....excellent weave for your first fattie.....Willie


----------



## cheesy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you all.  I have to admit the expert weave was attained by the apt hands of my wonderful wife.  A girl scout no doubt


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 13, 2011)

It's nice to have a Girl Scout in the house


----------



## ellymae (Feb 13, 2011)

First but I am sure not the last - looks good.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, reaally like the ingredients.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to laugh every time a see a post "My First Fattie"...

I keep expecting to see a pic of my  first girlfriend.








Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 14, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> I have to laugh every time a see a post "My First Fattie"...
> 
> I keep expecting to see a pic of my  first girlfriend.
> 
> ...


LMAO,I guess everyone has their first!


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 15, 2011)

If this is how you try something for the first time I cant wait to see more.  Very nice job.  On the cell phone pic, try backing a little bit farther away, they dont focus for macro to well I find.

Keep it coming.


----------



## papabear ribs (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, I am Papabear ribs. Just wanted to tell you I tried the fattie and loved it.  I did it with my own slant.

1lb. hot sausage

1lb. chorezo

frozen hash browm potatos

Cheese

a couple jalapinos and habaneros

some rosted garlic

oh, and pepper bacon

I smoked over apple wood at 225 for 2 hrs. and it came out great.

Thank you for the insperation.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 21, 2011)

Great looking fattie!  I have got to try one of those soon. Hope mine comes out  as good.


----------

